# major matts/clumps on hav



## JuJu (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi, my havanese puppy has some serious matts/clumps/knots on his legs in particular..I have not been able to brush them out. 

Tomorrow he is getting his first haircut and grooming. He is 6 months. So far, I have bathed him at home with a puppy shampoo I got at the pet store. 

I know this will sound dumb, but until today, I didn't even know they had detanglers and conditioners etc.

He is getting groomed at Petsmart, who always did a great job on my beagle and lab, but now I'm nervous about my havanese charlie because he has hair. I want them to take the time to scissor cut him and I hope they will know how to get those knots out.

Afterwards, I need to MAKE this dog LET me brush him (he's a squirmy little guy!)

Any advice on how to get them to sit for brushing, what tools to use and what products?

Thanks!

Julie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Make sure that he has had a lot of exercise before you start the process. Let him chew on a toy or chew stick while you are brushing. Start for just a few minutes at a time and reward with treats as you go. 

Regarding products: I use the Coat Handlers products and am very happy with them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah, 6 mos. What a wonderful age for blowing coat. I had to have Kodi shaved down because he was so matted. This is the time to start getting him ued to brushing. He won't have any mats, so brushing with be a good experience. Try a few minutes each day and make it a bonding time.


----------



## benc4u (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello,

My 3 year old male hav nolonger has matting anymore. How do I do it? I comb him two times a day from head to tail. It only takes about 5 to 10 minutes per session. I use a stiff metal comb. In order to keep the mats from coming back is that you have to be consistent. I also bath him every Sunday and brush him as I am drying him. It takes me about 1 1/2 hours to complete his bath from start to finish. It is a lot of work but the results will pay off.

Ben C.
eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Be prepared...
Not to be a downer, but Petsmart groomers probably won't be able to take the time to remove large mats, especially on the legs. I love Petsmart, but their volume/limited time doesn't permit them to de-mat like an owner or small grooming shop may be able to do. It is most likely your Hav will be shaved pretty short, so just be prepared for the totally different dog you pick up.

The good news is that after your dog is shaved/clipped down, it will be much easier to keep on top of things. Brush him every day and give him treats so he associates it with something pleasant. After you brush, run a comb through all his hair to make sure he is mat-free. If you do find a small mat, take the time to work it out slowly (holding the skin if you need to help him out a bit).

Hair grows back. It's shocking at first sometimes, but it doesn't last forever.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly is soooo right! It happened to Kohana and I took her to a nice groomer we had been to before and they couldn't or wouldn't take the time to get her mats out and shaved her. Her hair is coming in nicely now, but it is a shock when they bring out your baby half the size! Good luck Julie ~ it does grow out slowly.

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci is VERY interested in the brush when I'm brushing her and squirmy (trying to play with the brush) so I just bought another identical brush and let her chew/play with it while I brush her and give her a few treats.

She hasn't had any mats yet, but I *plan* on trying to brush them out with a little Mink oil (like the kind you buy at the shoe store)

My husband really wants to let Gucci cord! lol......but I don't.

I hope you get a great groomer and a great cut.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I know that some really like the corded look. I cant imagine mine in cords, as I love to sit and stroke their fur when they are with me, I am guessing you really cant do that with cords. 
Laurie


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2007)

I learned a trick while grooming my Wheatens. You can cut through a mat in several places and it will thin it enough to comb through it. Don't cut across the mat as you will leave a bald spot. Yes, hold the skin! When you have a matted dog, start from the foot and work up the dog pulling the hair down over over the combed out part. Do a leg and give a break and then do another later. I've found the best practice is prevention. I do a five minute, treat & praise session two times a day. It's easier on everyone's nerves. Otherwise, shave and do a daily comb session every day after, even though they don't need it, to build the puppy's a positive expectation that it will be quick, pain free, and rewarding. Good luck. Dana


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I've found that Havee is easiest to brush when he is tired, which is later in the evening, about 9pm or later. He'll let us do any thing to him when he's tired!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Grooming tips*

I have the most wonderful groomer in Miami, Jarvis and he recommended that while grooming I use Eqyss Avocado Mist leave in conditioner. You spray it on the mat and then carefully take a greyhound comb and gently go through the mat a little bit at a time. I purchased these products on petedge.com. It smells lovely and really conditions my havanese's coat. While grooming make sure you do the coat in small sections and brush all the way to the skin.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I took Tripp & Dreamer to Petsmart for their 1st 'professional' grooming. Thats when i posted 'A bad hair day' with his awful trim job that put me in tears. But you cant lump all groomers together like that. I am sure there are some fantastic ones that work there.

I saw a few corded dogs at the specailty we had here recently. I didnt like it at all. You know how when you see people with 'dreadlocks'(sp?) and after awhile how matted & messy it looks-thats what it reminded me of. And if you dont like it they have to be shaved. I also read where cording can get so heavy that it can break off.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have also heard that after a while they smell - yuk. But I would have to imagine that there must be a product out there to help with that problem. I just personally like the plain old coat they came with


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use No More Tangles and a dematting comb on Kodi's mats. He mats like crazy. I just combed him and bathed him last night, and this morning I felt more mats. I don't know if he is blowing coat again (18 months) or if it is just his hair. Very wavy, probably could be corded, but I don't like that look.

Shelby has straight hair, doesn't mat as much and is easier to comb.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I have the most wonderful groomer in Miami, Jarvis and he recommended that while grooming I use Eqyss Avocado Mist leave in conditioner.


Gabelshavs, I love the EQyss products. Have you tried the EQyss Premiere spray? I like that one even better than the avacado, but they are both really good. I like my EQyss products on my black dogs (for shine!) more than my other dogs. For any dog, The Coat Handler conditioner (also a leave-in product) is my overall favorite.

I don't see many people who post about the EQyss, so it caught my eye.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

If you're planning on showing your puppy don't cut the mat. You need to preserve the coat. I bought a Chris Cristensen brush at the dog show, which I use on my hair as well (lol). Mats take patience, work it out a little bit at a time, don't rush things and above all be gentle, these babies are sensitive. I started when Marya was a puppy brushing her every day, without fail. Lots of love and praise went into this and now she just lays there patiently while I brush. I wish I knew how to import photos so you guys could see her. I'll work on that. Paula


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, Paula we want pictures & lots of them!:biggrin1:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

The Coat Handler conditioner (also a leave-in product) is my overall favorite.

I'll have to try it, I too am really happy with their products. Marya is cream colored and has a long elegant coat. She is almost two and has blown the puppy coat at last so matting is no longer an issue as long as I brush her daily.
Paula


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, Paula we want pictures & lots of them

I'm workin on it.


----------



## JuJu (Jun 18, 2007)

*Oh dear! Major shocker picking Charlie up today*

They did tell me when I dropped him off they'd have to shave him...I felt confident in the lady that was doing the grooming..they were really wonderful..especially for a "petsmart".

I picked Charlie up, and his head still has a nice little hav haircut, but the rest of him..size 7 length clippers all over.

He is a cream color with tan ears and a little tan on his feet and around his face. What is interesting to see is under all that fur, the stuff growing in has a lot more tan color on his body..or like a tannish "shimmer"..it is really attractive and I bet will be beautiful!

He is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo skinny!!!! The vet told me at his check up he was skinny, but it was hard to really tell until I picked him up today. Gotta work on getting some meat back on this guy!

I got a good brush and a comb and am going to start with his daily brushing tonight.

Poor little Charlie. Even my black lab Danny didn't recognize him at first LOL

Julie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

aww poor charlie well at least he is ready for the summer heat and the matts are gone you need to post a picture of him with his puppy coat


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Bad Haircuts*

I no longer take Dorie my therapy dog and very tiny havanese (too small to show or breed but perfect around old people and kids) to the groomer, I use scissors and cut her hair myself, my breeder does her feet and ears which we keep plucked. I remember taking her to Bubbles salon and when she came back she looked like a Chia pet, long hair on top shaved bottom, legs shaved and a big shaved strip from her tail to her private area. She's beautiful now and she always knows when someone tells her she's pretty she just adores the attention.
Paula


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, I know how you feel.If you checkout the post under Puppy cuts you will see that I just went thru this with Logan. He has this huge head with a normal Hav cut, and his body is so skinny!! You get used to it after a while,and I know in my heart that he feels better with not as much hair.
laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This was Kodi a year ago. He was so matted that he had to be shaved.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

awwwww Michele! Kodi has the sweetest face. Too cute! I am thinking of a puppy cut for Tripp but after his last groomer fiasco i am not sure if im up to that. I know i would cry. But Kodi looks adorable! Its amazing how skinny they are!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love Kodi's puppy cut, I am sure he was happy to be cooler!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

When I teach people how to groom ( start to brush ) their pups, I allways tell them to get the pup off the ground and off their lap. You can get a small grooming table through petedge for about 80 dollars. They will start to associate the table with holding still and being brushed. When they start to squirm tell them no sternly and start again. If you get them used to being brushed on their side it will be easier for you and the pup both. I hope this helps a little bit. GOOD LUCK AND REMEMBER HAIR WILL GROW BACK!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am also concerned about PetSmart and their groomers. They are good for very very basic situations.

See if you can fund a groomer who is familiar with havs.

This is where it all starts , at 6 mo. The hair situation has started, and you have to make sure you know the best tool to use to get the mats and to stay on top of them..good luck!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

EMarie said:


> When I teach people how to groom ( start to brush ) their pups, I allways tell them to get the pup off the ground and off their lap. You can get a small grooming table through petedge for about 80 dollars. They will start to associate the table with holding still and being brushed. When they start to squirm tell them no sternly and start again. If you get them used to being brushed on their side it will be easier for you and the pup both. I hope this helps a little bit. GOOD LUCK AND REMEMBER HAIR WILL GROW BACK!!!


- - - - > why does the dog have to be off the lap?
(yes, Petedge is great for the greyhound comb and tables)


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

irnfit said:


> This was Kodi a year ago. He was so matted that he had to be shaved.


How long did it take for Kodi's hair to get back to "normal"?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It took Kodi's hair almost a year to grow back. And right now he is matting like crazy again. I have spent about 4 hrs, in short intervals, getting his mats out. We finally finished today and I think I am taking him to the groomer to get a puppy cut until this phase is over. Here is a picture of him at about 5 mos and the one in his shave-downis about 7 mos.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

because some dogs associate your lap with playing and not sitting still, and your dog will learn that when he/she is on that table they are going to get brushed, ears cleaned, nails trimed...and in the beginning they tend to fight less when they don't have their feet about them. It works for most dogs, not all of them. But again patients and consistancy is the key. It will come.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree about using a table/counter or whatever instead of lap. I started Ricky on the table at 9 weeks, though it was only for a couple of mins. But I had a rubber placemat that we still use and it tells him it's time for grooming when he sees it come out. Got Sammy used to it when we got him at 7 months too. 

I also think that you can't do all of the puppy when it's on your lap - the bottom, the belly, and feet dont' get combed as well. Well, not on my lap anyway! lol The table is a right height for me and I can stay seated, though I often stand up when I really have to get at the mats. They tend to scoot away and I have to have a firm hold on them.

I am seriously thinking of geting a grooming table soon, maybe by fall/winter. For now, Ricky is in a puppy cut, but Sammy's hair is matting and he'll be needing a small trim too. If I have to keep trimming them, depending on whether I'll keep the short cut or have them grow their coat, I can see myself liking a table that will help me get the job done.

JuJu, I'm not sure what a #7 is... on my boys' hair clippers, the lower numbers mean the shortest cuts. A buzz cut is usually a #1 or #2. Is the #7 blade cut short on Charlie? Pics please. eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I switched from my lap to the dining room table. I put a nice soft towel down and all the grooming stuff is next to me. It works out a lot better - you can get a bigger area as well as the legs. I don't worry too much about the belly. If there are mats on the belly, I just cut them out. It's much easier than trying to brush them out. Next will be a real grooming table.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just bought one of those hard folding tables from BJ's wholesale (like a Sams Club), its not real big, maybe 4ft X 3ft and it works really well, I keep it put away until we groom and open it by my bedroom window, where we get alot of







so I can really see what I'm doing! She hasnt' tried to get off of it yet.

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Grooming positions*

I've gotten both my Havs used to being groomed by doing it on my bed. It is high enough that they don't try to escape, but comfortable enough that I can have them belly up to do their tummies and legs. My older Hav, Lincoln (in the avatar) will often fall asleep while being groomed now. My puppy, Scout, used to bite at the brush and cause a big commotion, whine, etc. but he is patient now and will let me turn him onto this side, that side, and then belly up. I give them each a favorite treat when I'm done (a dried chicken breast). I also groom them in the same order: one side, other side & tail, belly/chest, left front leg, left rear leg, right front leg, right rear leg, and head/neck. That way they know when we're almost done 

Lincoln was extremely wiggly as a pup, so I did start grooming him on my lap. I would have him belly out (his back to my chest) to do his legs and underside. We were able to transition though after a couple of months of that to being on the bed which was easier for me.

Jane

(P.S. Michele - I just loved those photos of Kodi!! He has a beautiful face!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jane, that's a good idea..combing in a certain order. Your story gives me HOPE!  Gucci will try to bite and play with the brush :frusty: It makes it very hard to brush her, but we suffer through the ordeal every day.

The chicken jerky is her favorite treat too. I've been giving it to her when she poops outside for a treat, but I think I will switch it over to brushing time.

Thanks for the ideas.

Yes...great pics!! 

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Kara,

I used the chicken jerky as a potty treat too - I'd just make them really tiny tiny pieces. They get a BIG piece after grooming (to make it worth it!)

Good luck! How old is Gucci?

Jane


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Dana said:


> I learned a trick while grooming my Wheatens. You can cut through a mat in several places and it will thin it enough to comb through it. Don't cut across the mat as you will leave a bald spot. Dana


I use this method also, I learned it from my vet with my cat's mats.

I have a small pair of scissors, I hold the dog and the mat area and cut away from the skin and cut the mat first in half and if it is a large mat cut the half in half. Then I can brush them out better. I think it is better than shaving the mat.


----------

